# SP-35A pump



## mostlyharmless (Oct 9, 2012)

Is there a diagram of this pump available? I have pump problems and am trying to fix it but am working mostly blind. Can anyone help? The pump is is a chauvet 1250.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

PM me..


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Whispers ... how do you rectify washer and gasket issues? None of the places I've sought carry sizes that small, and McMaster-Carr doesn't carry seals for the elbows ... clues?


----------

